# Newly diagnosed - have a question



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Do any of you ever get scalp tenderness? I have a sore, tender spot above my left ear - actually above and a bit forward of my ear. It hurts to touch it and it hurts it to chew sometimes. I have no idea if it is fibro related or not but it sure is bugging me!Thanks!!


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi there. And welcome, though I am fairly new here, toh yes, the scalp tenderness! Indeed, I do get very tender spots on my scalp, especially around the lymph node areas. As far as hurting to open your mouth, FMS is famous for causing TMJ (temporal-mandibular joint pain-that pain right there in your jaw). I have recently been 'blessed' with that, too.Don't you love how it moves around from place to place and you never know where it's going to land next??I would say, though, if you have any significant swelling, fever, or increased pain, you definitely should let your doc know as soon as possible, ok? In the meantime, massage, heat or ice-whichever makes you more comfortable. Good luck and hope it subsides some for you!! Win


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Actually, I have had TMJ for quite some time now. I wear a splint to bed every night and have for years, so I don't know if that is it. It's not my jaw that hurts when I open my mouth or chew - it's that spot higher up on my head. Weird!I know what you mean about not knowing where it will land next! That has to be one of the worst parts of this.I have no fever, no swelling, and it's not getting any worse, so I guess I'll just wait and see how long it lasts and hope it isn't long.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Lauralee!I've never dealt with scalp tenderness as you describe it. I've never heard of it, but everyone I know has different symptoms. So it is possible. However, a good rule of thumb is that if you have any symptom you would ask the doctor about if you were normal and healthy, you shouldn't brush it off just because you have FMS or ME. If you are like me, you have appointments to see your doctor every 3 months or so, so you could mention it at your next visit. If you don't have appointments like that, a quick call in to your doctor wouldn't hurt anything.Keep us posted on how you're doing!(Oh yeah, TMJ is sooooo much fun, isn't it?







)


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

> quote: Do any of you ever get scalp tenderness? I have a sore, tender spot above my left ear - actually above and a bit forward of my ear.


:: I get scalp tenderness! I thought I was crazy. I have thought for the longest time that I have been crazy with the weird aches, tenderness and fatigue. I thought the IBS was the culprit and being diagnosed with FM has helped me connect so many dots.Do all FM patients have IBS or vice-versa? If I didn't have IBS I wonder if I would have developed FM. Things that make you go "hmmm"


----------

